# What jeans would you wear?



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 6, 2009)

I have the worst time finding jeans that fit me well. Really I have that problem with any kind of pants or shorts. I am barely 5'2 and right now weigh about 125 lbs. I've always been small but whenever I gain weight (like I've done the past few months to get to 125!) it's always in my ass and thighs. I don't have a big stomach, but it sure isn't flat. My problem with jeans is either they fit in the waist and are too tight in the thighs and butt or fit in thighs and butt but too big in the waist and then I get that annoying gap in the back. I'm trying to tone down the thighs and butt but I really need another pair of jeans until I can tone them down. Any suggestions on a great fit or brand if you have the same problem as me? Right now I've got a pair of American Eagle jeans that I got a few years ago that still fit but they don't make that fit anymore that I've seen. Help!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have the same problem and we appear to have the same issues except I am 1 in taller and the same weight....I really like quite a few of the Levi jeans..for some reason they fit me well..and GAP & Limited jeans do as well.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm a really big proponent of buying cheaper jeans and getting them tailored, but first make sure you can find a good reputable tailor in your area. Jean shopping sucks... big time for me, at least.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)

The GAP long and leans are okay for this, but I just found a pair of CK low rise flares that leave no gap in the back.  They are amazing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^ Glad you said that...I forgot I can only wear the jeans labelled as low rise or they gap at the waist


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Glad you said that...I forgot I can only wear the jeans labelled as low rise or they gap at the waist_

 
Sometimes I have issues with low rise. I guess it depends or I just haven't stumbled across that "great" pair yet. Plus, I also don't like how the low rise seems to accentuate the small "pudge" I call a stomach. I don't exactly want to look like some stick thin model but I would dearly love to have a flatter stomach. Sigh.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 9, 2009)

To be honest, just try out every jean place you know of.  I have a similar problem (being that I'm very tall and very skinny with bigger hips and smaller thighs) sooooooo I can never find anything long enough, or something that fits me at the hip but ISN'T huge on my thighs!!! Definitely try out department stores, american eagle again perhaps, aeropostale.. Even wal mart, it's good to try them everywhere!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 9, 2009)

We are similar in shape except I am taller and weigh more. I agree with trying everything on, but I find that curvy fit works well for me. I like Express and Gap for those. I'm sure the premium brands offer that kind of fit I can't give any suggestion on those since I don't like to pay a lot for jeans


----------



## eastsidesunset (Apr 9, 2009)

Gap Curvy fit. Sounds like you and I have similar proportions, and the Curvy jean works really well for me. Banana Republic jeans in the Urban bootcut are fantastic too.


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Apr 11, 2009)

Stretch jeans.

Doubt that helps, since almost all jeans come in stretch now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other alternatives could be sweat pants or even skirts since its spring now


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Apr 11, 2009)

Your problem sounds similar to mine and I'm relatively close to you in height and weight (5'1", 115 lbs). So far, the only jeans that have worked for me (without spending a fortune, anyway!) are Levis Curvy Cut Juniors. The juniors' ones are cut smaller in the waist than the misses' ones are, so they don't give me that hideous gap in the back.


----------

